# New To Me Old Craftsman 536



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm new here. I just picked up an old 536. While I have old Gravelys (riders, and a 2 wheeler w/blowers, plows) for the driveway, at 66 years "young", shoveling snow has been getting "old". I thought that it would be nice to have a smaller blower for the long narrow walkway (28" wide) running from the driveway to the front door. I had been thinking "Ariens", but then this little blower caught my attention while scanning my local CL. I picked it up from a local 81 year old gentleman, and brought it home on New Years day.

It's what I would guess is a late '60s-early '70s 536, number 536-82231. It was built in Canada. I believe that the engine is a Tecumseh, model# 143-556022, 
serial# 4?11-- 04209, as is stamped in the data plate riveted to the side of the engine shroud. What's left of the bucket decal reads "Y-51X . It runs great. The engine has very good compression, doesn't smoke at all, and starts right up. It has pull, and electric (110AC) start. the starter also works well.

It has surface rust throughout, but it's not the kind that would be from sitting outside. It's more from indoor dampness/humidity. I've restored tractors in worse condition. I'm going to do the usual "new to me" maintenance now. The bushings are in good enough shape so that I don't need to address them now. I'm still undecided as to whether I should paint it, or not. Knowing myself as I do, I'll probably start feeling sorry for it, and bring it back to it's former glory at some point.

There are a few minor things that need attention. It creeps in reverse when the selector is in neutral. It goes in neutral when the selector is between the neutral, and "1st" detents, so I guess the friction disc, or linkage needs to be adjusted. I already tried once, and thought I had adjusted it, but moving the selector from N to 1st, then back to N, it started reversing again. I could also easily stop it's progress by pulling back against it when looking at it, but cleaning the friction disc took care of that. Now it pulls me around.  The muffler is a homebrew replacement, so I'll be replacing it with an original muffler.

I'm very impressed with this little blower and have already taken a liking to it even though I haven't used it yet. It's a very solid well built machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That would not be a 70's, mid 60's more likely. Almost as old as you! 
From my list it could be manufactured by AMF, NOMA or Western Tool & Stamping
If I had to guess I'd go with NOMA. I have a Craftsman (NOMA) and it has those same pizza cutter wheels on it.
BTW, make sure you grease those wheels yearly, like when you put it away in the spring. They love to rust up and seize on the shouldered bolt. Don't ask. Those bolts are available at Fastenal if needed.

Not mine but same model, 1032 DriftBreaker
.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That would not be a 70's, mid 60's more likely. Almost as old as you!
> 
> .
> View attachment 173141


lol Almost. _Mid_ '60s? That's pretty neat, especially since it runs so well. Good tip re. the "pie cutters". I really like the Drift Breaker.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome
The engine decodes to a year ending in 4, so most likely 1964. Looks to be the original engine based on patina matching rest of machine. Gas tank has been replaced.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a springtime tear it down and paint it project. 
I wonder what the original color is? Red?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd lay my nickel on it being early 60's at the latest. 5 digit suffix serial number is the first give away then there's the lack of hand controls. I assume it's got a centrifugal clutch also. Craftsman before the one Kiss4afrog showed had friction disc drive, Then they went to the Tecumseh gear transmission in them then back to friction discs.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

This is all great information. Thanks, guys! It _does_ have a friction disc drive, and clutch lever on the left handlebar (slightly visible in the first pic). The auger, and impeller are engaged with a lever located on the right side of the housing just forward of the engine. Up is disengaged, Down is engaged. It's in it's "engaged" position in the first pic. Also, the machine will not move forward, or reverse unless this lever is in the engaged position

I have no reason to think that this may not be the original engine despite it's running so well. An interesting feature is the engine's data plate being riveted to the side of the shroud vs. being stamped directly into the top of the shroud like newer (?) engines , (last pic).

Color is hard to tell. I would guess either dark green, or possibly black. The best indication (without removing the engine) would be the area where the decal went missing in the second pic. It's definitely a candidate for a repaint, and very likely that I will be painting it, although unlike my Gravelys, which I painted in their original colors, I may give myself some latitude here as far as the present color goes. Staying with white engine, auger, impeller, handlebars, and wheels though.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I really need to stop perusing classified sites. I just found a Drift Breaker 2 towns away for $50.00. The ad was posted a while ago, so I don't know if it's still available, but I sent a phone number request. This isn't good!


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I changed the oil, and was going to change the auger gear oil today, except the gearcase was bone dry. I filled the case with new gear oil. I'll be keeping an eye on the seals. 

Big Ed, I found a few spots where the the original paint is still intact. The original color was a shade of glossy charcoal gray. Here is a pic. It looks lighter from the sun, and the camera flash.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Craftsman used that, as well as a lighter shade of gray also.

A quick look shows some checking on your tires..... Keep an eye on them, and put in a tube of need be.

Looks like someone raised the handel bar position, as the lower hole on the bar in photo as been moved.

Nice machine .... Summer repaint project for sure .... 😊


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks, oneacer. Yes, the tires are a little toasty. I inflated them a little, but didn't want to overdo it. While I'm used to seeing implements in bright colors, this gray is actually a nice color. I had been thinking of painting it in a red, or red/orange, but I may need to do some re-thinking this spring. Plus, it would be it's original color.

Good eye regarding the handle bars. They were pretty low in their original setting. I raised them after realizing that they were adjustable. They feel better now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my blowers are older, and all were free ..... I am retired now and lucky to have the time, space, tools and knowledge for these refurbishing projects. Here is one of my rusted, old Ariens, complete nuts and bolt restore, including decals.....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Different model Craftsman, but similar charcoal grey/butter yellow paint colours.

I would keep it original, sharp and unique colours will make it stand out.

Almost every snow blower you see is red, orange, green or yellow.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes, that's the color! After seeing this color on mine, and here, I will be painting it the same color when the time comes. I was thrown off, and not too excited by the color as it first appeared. I am normally a stickler for "original" and have taken pains to repaint my tractors in their colors as they left the factory. Industrial Touch Up (a division of Automotive Touch Up) has been a good source in the past. I will be checking their site for this Craftsman color. Thanks for posting this pic!


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

oneacer said:


> All my blowers are older, and all were free ..... I am retired now and lucky to have the time, space, tools and knowledge for these refurbishing projects. Here is one of my rusted, old Ariens, complete nuts and bolt restore, including decals.....


Your Ariens turned out very nice! Having restored a few tractors myself, I know the amount of work it takes to bring these old machines back to looking new, as yours does. This is especially true when they are rust buckets.
Free is always good. I haven't been as fortunate, but most have been "Fire Sale" priced, their next stop being the scrap yard. I feel like I'm saving them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@schneetag,

Thanks .. I enjoy the restore process, and being retired, gives me a nice hobby and brings back to life a machine from a long gone era.

Here is an Ariens tiller circa 60's, that was a non working rust bucket, that I put back to new condition. ....
































And here is my next project for the upcoming spring .. A nice older Ryan Motoraire Core Plug Aerator, which runs great ... I am going to give it the John Deere colors, as the original underneath this gaudy green, was a green close to JD, and the wheels yellow.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Your tiller turned out very nice. Better than new. The aerator looks like a nice project. You likely already know this, but just in case. There are two JD greens, Classic Green, and Agriculture, or Ag. Green. Classic is darker, and was used before JD switched to Ag (today's color). You may want to consider Classic. It would be closer to original, but not "gaudy" looking.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be putting the engine in black, as well as the handle bars and the spoon cores and weights. The rims will be done in yellow, and the body frame in JD green, as I have the paint on hand. 

Cant wait for spring ... I may start the tear down sooner.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I found the paint that I will be using when the time comes. It's Industrial Touchup "Oliver/White Dark Gray Metallic #94952". My blower's paint being metallic, I found the color ("Craftsman Metallic Gray #04043") on MTD's color chart, but when I called them I was told that it's no longer available. Searching around, I found this color listed as available on IT's website. I found some good pics of this color googling images of White tractors.
I've used IT's paints in the past, and have been very satisfied with their matching Gravely factory colors perfectly, not that I expect the same in this case. I have also liked the special fan type spray nozzles that come with their rattle cans. Here is a pic of a White tractor in this color.

.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like a good colour match, machine will look sharp when you are done


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

kiss4aFrog, you mentioned the possibility of my blower as being a NOMA built machine. Was/is NOMA a Canadian company? What does NOMA stand for?


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok, I just found Noma Industries, Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Noma makes tea too?  

The blower had been reversing with the shifter in the neutral detent, and neutral being between the neutral, and 1st detents. Yesterday I took a good look at it. I disconnected the shift link from the fork strap, and set the friction disc in it's neutral position (centered against the disc plate, and the shifter in it's neutral detent. Reinserting the shift link back into the fork strap (after shifting to reverse for clearance, then back to neutral) I found a sizable gap between the fork strap, and the roll pin on the shift link. I installed 3 washers as spacers between the fork strap, and the roll pin on the shift link. 

The blower now goes into neutral when the shifter is in the neutral position. Might there have been an adjustment that I missed? Perhaps a spacer was missing?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a comment here. I thought Noma came into the picture after Murray on blowers via Sears. Pre-Murray there was AMF and I can't remember the other one. No saying it is nor saying it isn't, just doesn't align with what I remember.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

The old '64 made it's first run up the walkway this morning. It doesn't throw snow a mile, but it did a good job, ramps, and all, and saved me about 50ft. of shoveling. In it's defense, there was a lot of heavy, wet snow it had to contend with. I'm glad I picked it up.


----------

